# A new baby! lots of pics



## Suzie (Jun 8, 2007)

We found this little boy in the lot this morning. Been watching mom like a hawk for 2 weeks, finally decided to put her back with the rest of the girls and she finally had him. Of course!

Silver Belle Farms Donk Quixote. Looks like a tiny minimally spotted jack (surprise). Mom was dark, dark brown and dad a spotted.


----------



## Bassett (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh how cute. Just an adorable



: little boy you have there. Congratulations. :aktion033:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 8, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS . What a little cutie



: Those are the surprises we all like to find standing in the barn.



: Glad Mom and Quixote are doing well. Corinne


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 8, 2007)

: congrats,

loves those spotted ones.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 8, 2007)

GREAT Pictures.....he is so CUTE



:

He reminds me of our Little Zepp



:

Looks like he has a spot on his nose....does he?

It is amazing how different the spotted Donks are .... all of mine are completely different.

Keep us updated with pictures...it seems the Spotted change so much, early on.

:aktion033: Congratulations .....what's his name?


----------



## Suzie (Jun 8, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> GREAT Pictures.....he is so CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks! No dark spots that I can see on his nose but he does have a bald nose. I totally expected a brown donkey from Burrito.

We named him Silver Belle Farms Donk Quixote -DQ for short. (I like Dairy Queen for treats!)

He is only 21 inches at birth so not sure how big he will get. But he has a long mane already and soft as rabbit fur. So cuddly.


----------



## Chico (Jun 8, 2007)

Cute!





chico


----------



## MerelyAmanda (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh, he is just too precious!





He's adorable.



Congratulations on the new addition.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 9, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats and welcome to the world DQ :aktion033: , what a cute boy



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh he is cute



: ! Congratulations on your new baby boy! He is soooooooo x 1,000,000 CUTE!!!!!!!

Thanx for posting! Dont gorget to keep us updated on some new pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~~~~~Angelica~~~~~


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Very cute! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh Suzie, he's great!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 11, 2007)

congrats he is adorable!


----------

